# George's 33 - Nature Aquarium Journal



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello fellow enthusiasts!

This is the start of my 33 gal. journal. I am looking forward to trying out some new equipment and techniques. The end result will hopefully be a creation that resembles a Nature Aquarium.

This is my aquarium at its previous "best".



Now it is empty and dry as I have been in the Falkland Islands for nearly 4 months. I sold all the plants and fish to a fellow hobbyist. It was a mixture of emotions - sadness to see my cherished plants and fish go, but excitement for the future.

There has been some major benefits to my time 8000 miles away from home&#8230;.. Hardscape! Whilst exploring a beach in San Carlos, East Falkland Island I found some great ADA-style branchy driftwood. My excitement was rather perplexing for my non-fishy friends at the time. I don't know if you guys are aware but decent wood is very rare in the UK. Aqua Essentials stock ADA wood but it's rather expensive. I believe they are getting some new cheaper but good stuff in soon though (and rocks).

I have read that wood collected from seawater actually has advantages over freshwater. It has already been cured, it is denser, less likely to leech tannins and rot. Here it is.

[url=http://imageshack.us]

I have positioned the pieces in all sorts of combinations and I can get it looking similar to this.



I have also collected some great rocks. The first type are "Riccia/moss stones". They are 2-3" diameter and a quite flat with a rough-textured surface that makes them ideal for anchoring the Riccia/moss. I've also sourced some great larger rocks ideal for future potential aquascapes. One day I'd like to try my hand at an Iwagumi (Japanese rock arrangement style) composition.

Specs -

*Tank* - Juwel Rio 125 (32"L x 14"W x 20"H) - 125 l. / 33 gal.

*Filter * - Eheim 2028 Pro II (750 lph - 6x turnover rate)

*Lighting* - 2 x 25w T8 Interpet Daylight Plus (6500K), 2 x 18w T8 Interpet Daylight Plus all with Juwel reflectors. 2.6 wpg, 10 hour photoperiod.

*Substrate* - ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia 2 x 9 l. ADA Power Sand Special 2 l. and ADA Bright Sand for the foreground.

*Ferts* - Tropica Nutrition (was TMG). KNO3 and KH2PO4 (EI).

*CO2* - 500g pressurized with Dennerle reg. May upgrade to 2Kg CO2 fire extinguisher. D&D solenoid. 1+ BPS. Direct into filter to start with. If I get sporadic output I'll invest in an ADA mist diffuser. Does anyone have experience with CO2 straight into their 2028?

*Water* - 70:30 RO/tap. KH 2, GH 4. 50% weekly water change.

Substrate will be installed right away. No plants, light, CO2 or fish for first 6 weeks while I mature the filter and let the ADA substrate and water chemistry stabilize. I am maturing the filter prior to planting as I can plant with my desired species from the start rather than cramming it full of weeds. A friend of mine (Nick) had great success with this technique planting mostly crypts, anubias and C. helferi from Day 1 with no algae issues.

*Aquascape* - I'm looking at a similar layout to ADA 2005 catalogue NA no.5. Black background, U-shape compostion, dense green stems up at the left and right sides. Lots of narrow var. Java fern on the wood. Group of red Rotala indica or Ludwigia arcuata off-center for focal point. Sand foreground with moss or Riccia stones leaning against wood and possibly some petite var. Anubias.

*Fish* - Amano shrimp, Otos, 12 or so Harlequin rasboras and 3 Pearl gouramis.

All subject to change depending on wife!

I fly home soon but don't anticipate starting until September or October. I will obviously keep you posted.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice planning.... I can say everything is under control and well prepared...in your mind...hehe....

you keep no plants and no fishes at the first 6 weeks, it will be too bored...haha.... and I think it needs some fishes to build up the N-cycle... I guess.....

anyway, wish you can make a nice layout and enjoy your trip away home ^^

Cliff

p.s. you had a very nice layout, I meant the pervious one.. very nice!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

What plant did you use in the foreground in the "previous best" tank? The planning seems great so far, I can't wait to see what it'll look like after you finish!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thank you Cliff. I loved your Memories Transparent aquascape and your photography is excellent too. Are you friends with Justin Law? He has kindly let me use some of his photos for some articles that I have written for Practical Fishkeeping magazine.

I will be maturing the filter with a product called Waterlife BioMature. 6 weeks is a long time I suppose but if there's one thing I've learnt in this hobby it's patience!

lildark185 - Thank you. The foreground carpet was Glossostigma elatinoides. It grows like a weed even though I only had 2wpg at the time. This is one reason I am going for the open sand foreground with moss stones - less maintenance.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I think I recall seeing pics of your old tank before ... very nice.

I look forward to what's next.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Keep us posted man. If you make this one as good as the old one then you should win the title "one of the best aquariums in the forum!".
Jassar.


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

gf225 said:


> Thank you Cliff. I loved your Memories Transparent aquascape and your photography is excellent too. Are you friends with Justin Law? He has kindly let me use some of his photos for some articles that I have written for Practical Fishkeeping magazine.
> 
> I will be maturing the filter with a product called Waterlife BioMature. 6 weeks is a long time I suppose but if there's one thing I've learnt in this hobby it's patience!


Thank you for still remember my work... Iam so happy ^^
yes, I am a friend of Justin, he is a great aquascaper and photographer! 
"Waterlife BioMature"..... I never heard about it... wish you can share more with me someday.....

good forward to your works!! 

Cliff


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

> Keep us posted man. If you make this one as good as the old one then you should win the title "one of the best aquariums in the forum!".
> Jassar.


Thanks Jassar. I would be over the moon if this effort reaches near the standard of some of the guys on here. "One of the best"? I can only try but I am one of those talentless enthusiasts I'm afraid!



> "Waterlife BioMature"..... I never heard about it... wish you can share more with me someday.....


Thanks again Cliff.

BioMature is a liquid in a bottle. You continue to add it to the aquarium water until nitrite (NO2) reaches 10ppm. Then you wait until it drops to zero. Then the filter is mature enough to add some fish/shrimp. My hope is that this helps reduces algae blooms that are common in new aquariums with new filters. The reason I am also waiting 6 weeks is for the ADA Aqua Soil to become stable as I understand it produces ammonium, nitrite spikes and reduces pH/KH. I would rather wait until the water is stable before adding plants and fish.

Another good thing about waiting until the filter is mature before adding plants is that you can add slow growers from the start. Normally we have to add lots of fast growers to a new tank as these deal with the ammonium and other algae triggers. But with a mature filter we can add our most desired plants from the start. This saves money and maintenance.

I've never tried this technique before but I am keen to try out new ideas in this hobby and learn from them.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

You're talentless ? NO WAY! You've such good taste as I think your original tank made it to aquabotanic's "tank of the month" one time. The Cardinal definately complement the green plants well and you've limited your fish selection so the visual impact is strong, impressive and not over-done at all.

Nice and skilled arrangement of driftwood too. Can't wait to see your updates with regards to the new look. 

You're really humble. I really need to learn some new things from you.
~ cheers


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Quick update.

I had a bit of a scare re. my wood. It turns out that UK customs had an issue with allowing my driftwood in the country. Thankfully it's here safe and sound now though.

I still haven't started setting up properly yet. I'm awaiting some career news that may involve me moving house so obviously it's not worth starting yet.

I have however made a simple DIY in-line CO2 system. The filter tube is simply connected in-line with the filter inlet hose. The CO2 hose is connected to a modified Nutrafin yeast system nozzle (that normally slots into the ladder diffuser) and sealed in place. I've heard that the Eheim 2028 should be able to cope with my sort of bubble rate (approx. 1 BPS). I'm hopeful that CO2 levels won't be too sporadic, if so I'll take the CO2 mist route. I used to run CO2 direct into my Fluval 204 with no issues.





Any thoughts on my CO2 direct into filter would be welcome.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey George-- I was really excited to see that you were making plans for getting back into it.  I can't wait until you get the chance to start.

BTW, please check out what I've been working on recently too! I'd really appreciate your feedback.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> Hey George-- I was really excited to see that you were making plans for getting back into it.  I can't wait until you get the chance to start.
> 
> BTW, please check out what I've been working on recently too! I'd really appreciate your feedback.


Great to hear from you Steven.

I'll take a look at your 60cm.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

At last I have rock photos for you. Please excuse the orange colour rendition, it looked worse with my flash so I've had to rely on my room lighting. One more reason to get a new camera with manual white balance!

First my bigger rocks. They are a very light grey colour and quite "chunky". They don't seem to contain any lime as I've tested with sulphuric acid. I'm not too sure if/where I'll use these. The wood will be the dominating hardscape feature.



And my slate-like rocks. Flatter and smaller. I'll probably use these to tie on moss for my low maintenance foreground.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi

A nice plan for your Aquarium, but i have another question.
Im planning a 200l Aquarium, with the same kind of driftwood you got. But I cant find it. Have you a Tip for me? And just for information, how much did you pay for your driftwood? Thanks for the answers.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Those aren't "slate-like" rocks my friend. Those ARE slate!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

MikeD said:


> Hi
> 
> A nice plan for your Aquarium, but i have another question.
> Im planning a 200l Aquarium, with the same kind of driftwood you got. But I cant find it. Have you a Tip for me? And just for information, how much did you pay for your driftwood? Thanks for the answers.


The wood was collected from a beach in the Falkland Islands. I was like a kid in a sweet shop!



> Those aren't "slate-like" rocks my friend. Those ARE slate!


OK, thanks.

There's been a major change of plan. This tank is currently running as a lower-tech planted. 1.5wpg, DIY CO2, aquatic soil-based substrate with 1-3mm pea gravel, 100% tap water (hard and loaded with NO3 and PO4) and minimal ferts.

Later next year I'll be setting up an ADA 90cm with Giesemann Infinity lighting etc. so it seemed pointless spending the ££$$ on this, so for now it's in my eldest daughter's bedroom.

Words are fruitless without pics so I'll try to get a photo up tonight. Imagine a tank filled with fast weeds and you'll get the idea!


----------

